# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Videos and experiments with guns.!!

## Sp guns

Hi.! I am Spyros from Greece...i have a saiga 410, a fx indy bullpup 25 cal and i love to make videos and experiments with them..!! Thank you.!

----------


## Sp guns

Are shotguns safe for home defense..??


https://youtu.be/NiHppaidFfQ

----------


## Sp guns

Is smart idea to take cover behind your car when someone is shooting you.??

******Sorry man, you can't use the F word********

----------


## Sp guns

My opinion for one gun for SHTF...


https://youtu.be/tDDw0V03eHU

----------


## jim Glass

I'm surprised a 410 loaded with buck shot would penetrate 2 car doors and make a perfect hole..

----------


## Rick

You have a gift. Those were pretty funny. We are a PG forum so your language has to be PG. Still funny.

----------


## Sp guns

> I'm surprised a 410 loaded with buck shot would penetrate 2 car doors and make a perfect hole..


Hi.!! I did not shoot with buck shots at the car doors...only slugs.!!

----------


## Sp guns

> You have a gift. Those were pretty funny. We are a PG forum so your language has to be PG. Still funny.


Hi.!! Thank you.! Nice to meet you.!!

----------


## Sp guns

What wil happen if you shoot a spray near a fire.??


https://youtu.be/KvQj3RrFC74

----------


## Sp guns

This is how you can save your girlfriends life with a airgun...!!!


https://youtu.be/1YdsR_xltzg

----------


## hunter63

Entertaining....The Barbie stand in is a bit creepy......but show promise.
Welcome.......

----------


## Sp guns

> Entertaining....The Barbie stand in is a bit creepy......but show promise.
> Welcome.......


Hi.!!! Thank you very much.!!

----------


## Rick

Guns, fire, explosions. What's not to like? Nice job. My girlfriend looks a LOT like your girlfriend and her name is Barbie too. Small world.

----------


## Sp guns

> Guns, fire, explosions. What's not to like? Nice job. My girlfriend looks a LOT like your girlfriend and her name is Barbie too. Small world.


Hahahaha...thank you very much my friend.. If you were not so far away i would think that we have the same girlfriend.!! Hahahaha...

----------


## Sp guns

If you wear some pieces of plexiglass that makes you bulletproof.??


https://youtu.be/owktSvVwCW4

----------


## Rick

Seriously? Seriously? Okay. 3mm equals .118 inches so if we double the thickness then I multiply by.......I'll be back.

----------


## Sp guns

> Seriously? Seriously? Okay. 3mm equals .118 inches so if we double the thickness then I multiply by.......I'll be back.


Hahahahaha...i will wait the rsult of your calculations.!!! Hahaha...

----------


## Sp guns

Can a refrigerator protect you from a shotgun..??


https://youtu.be/CYhbuqN8Ngs

----------


## crashdive123

If you throw the refrigerator at the guy holding the shotgun it can.

----------


## Sp guns

> If you throw the refrigerator at the guy holding the shotgun it can.


That can work too.!!

----------


## kyratshooter

New made European wimp refrigerators can't do crap.

Get yourself and old 1950 model American made Amana or Westinghouse and you are not only good for 12ga slug, you can hold off an atomic bomb!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbrzQMbTYZM

----------


## Sp guns

> New made European wimp refrigerators can't do crap.
> 
> Get yourself and old 1950 model American made Amana or Westinghouse and you are not only good for 12ga slug, you can hold off an atomic bomb!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbrzQMbTYZM


Hi.!! it is good for you to have so strong refrigerators..!!

----------


## Rick

I was pleased to see that no beer was harmed in the making of the video.

----------


## Sp guns

> I was pleased to see that no beer was harmed in the making of the video.


Hahahahahahaha...no that kind of waste.!! Hahaha...

----------


## Sp guns

What shotgun have more penetration power..?? The 12g or the 410..??


https://youtu.be/vZYbzNyA-zo

----------


## hunter63

Woops same vid.......

----------


## Sp guns

> Woops same vid.......


I put the same video..?? Sooooorry..!!!

----------


## Sp guns

I am firing with my airgun a live 12 gauge shell..!!


******************************

----------


## hunter63

> I put the same video..?? Sooooorry..!!!


No,..... I was gonna post the same one that Kyrat posted.....

----------


## kyratshooter

> I am firing with my airgun a live 12 gauge shell..!!
> 
> 
> **************************


OK, now that right there is the reason we do not let children play with firearms unsupervised!

If this keeps progressing someone is going to get hurt.  Then the EU will have to step in and ban either air guns, or shotguns, or both.

----------


## Sp guns

> No,..... I was gonna post the same one that Kyrat posted.....


Aaa it is ok..!

----------


## Sp guns

> OK, now that right there is the reason we do not let children play with firearms unsupervised!
> 
> If this keeps progressing someone is going to get hurt.  Then the EU will have to step in and ban either air guns, or shotguns, or both.


Hi my friend.!! I respect your opinion but every year people hurt themselves with guns...and no because they are seeing my videos...nice to meet you..!!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Hi my friend.!! I respect your opinion but every year people hurt themselves with guns...and no because they are seeing my videos...nice to meet you..!!


Sorry SP but it is not "my opinion" you are brushing off, it is the rules of safe gun handling, and that video violates more of them than I want to count.

----------


## Sp guns

> Sorry SP but it is not "my opinion" you are brushing off, it is the rules of safe gun handling, and that video violates more of them than I want to count.


It is your opinion...if you think that the EU will bann the guns because i did a experiment wit out safety glasses...i am not the children...and i told you, i respect your opinion...it is not necessary to have the same ideas or to see the things with the same way...you have your opinion ,i have mine...

----------


## kyratshooter

You still do not get it SP, and at this point I do not expect you to come to any sudden realization. 

You are promoting a dangerous activity.  These are the kinds of foolishness that all gun owners have to pay for when all the fun stops because someone got hurt.

It violates the rules of shooting safety, not my opinion.

----------


## Sp guns

> You still do not get it SP, and at this point I do not expect you to come to any sudden realization. 
> 
> You are promoting a dangerous activity.  These are the kinds of foolishness that all gun owners have to pay for when all the fun stops because someone got hurt.
> 
> It violates the rules of shooting safety, not my opinion.


Ok..!! Greetings from Greece.!!

----------


## hunter63

I would like to add that I agree with Kyrat, and I sure many others on this forum as well as most gun owners and users in general.
These posted vids are not what firearms all about, they are tools to be used in that manner they were intended.....Not toys to gather You-tube hits.

You have a nice day, but I can't condone or watch any more of these unsafe activities as I am sure the gun control people would just love to use these vids as examples irresponsibility of all gun owners everywhere.

----------


## crashdive123

Quite honestly, after watching the first video I did not watch any others.  While you have an entertaining style, what you are demonstrating, if mimicked by somebody that didn't know what they were doing could cause serious damage or death.  I believe we all have a responsibility when it comes to firearms to promote their safe use.  That is not what you are demonstrating.

----------


## Sp guns

> I would like to add that I agree with Kyrat, and I sure many others on this forum as well as most gun owners and users in general.
> These posted vids are not what firearms all about, they are tools to be used in that manner they were intended.....Not toys to gather You-tube hits.
> 
> You have a nice day, but I can't condone or watch any more of these unsafe activities as I am sure the gun control people would just love to use these vids as examples irresponsibility of all gun owners everywhere.


That is what i am saying...you are free to like or not to like anything you want ,i dont have problem with that..and i make experiments that i like to do...have a nice day too..!!

----------


## Sp guns

> Quite honestly, after watching the first video I did not watch any others.  While you have an entertaining style, what you are demonstrating, if mimicked by somebody that didn't know what they were doing could cause serious damage or death.  I believe we all have a responsibility when it comes to firearms to promote their safe use.  That is not what you are demonstrating.


I am not promoting anything...i do some experiments that i like...thats it...if you think that someone will kill himself because he will see my videos...sorry but I don't have the same opinion....of course i respect your opinion too.!!

----------


## Sp guns

I have to say that when something is not ilegal..and someone else don't agree with that and dont want to do it,it is his right...but this is only his opinion about that,he has no right to tell to someone else dont do that because i dont think that it is right..!! This is democrasy...and thats why i really respect others opinion ,but i am not telling them what or not to do if i dont like it...and if i wanted only to have your views to my channel, i would say,yes you are right...i am soory..!! But it is not what i want...i want to talk with people with the same passion with me.and i am always polite...so,now you understand that i really respect your opinion...just don't agree...thank you.!!

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry SP guns, this forum is *NOT* a democracy.  It is privately owned.  We have lots of members with a wide range of experiences when it comes to firearms.  There is a wide range of ages with our membership as well - from 12 years old to way beyond.  We also get many visitors via Google searches.

While we are all certainly entitled to our own opinions, this forum will not allow the promotion of unsafe practices.  As I said, you have a very entertaining style, but what you are demonstrating is potentially dangerous.  

Members here are merely pointing this out so that anybody that views your thread can see that a lot of people with a lot of experience believe that much of what is being portrayed is dangerous and in some cases irresponsible.

----------


## Sp guns

> Sorry SP guns, this forum is *NOT* a democracy.  It is privately owned.  We have lots of members with a wide range of experiences when it comes to firearms.  There is a wide range of ages with our membership as well - from 12 years old to way beyond.  We also get many visitors via Google searches.
> 
> While we are all certainly entitled to our own opinions, this forum will not allow the promotion of unsafe practices.  As I said, you have a very entertaining style, but what you are demonstrating is potentially dangerous.  
> 
> Members here are merely pointing this out so that anybody that views your thread can see that a lot of people with a lot of experience believe that much of what is being portrayed is dangerous and in some cases irresponsible.


I understand that...and because it is not democrasy you can ban me if you want. I can understand that.i have a lot of experience with guns...i was personal bodyguard of our deputy minister of defense...i trained by the S.W.A.T here to all guns. So i know about guns like you and all the other people to this forum...but i understand that you have different opinion from me and i respect it. No problem to bann me at all..nice to meet you anyway..!!

----------


## crashdive123

I'm not looking to ban you.  I just want to make sure that there is adequate warning for any viewer that sees your vids that does not have the experience to know the difference.  As I said, I find your style very entertaining.

I have requested some guidance to see if warnings from other members are enough to let them stay up.

----------


## Sp guns

> I'm not looking to ban you.  I just want to make sure that there is adequate warning for any viewer that sees your vids that does not have the experience to know the difference.  As I said, I find your style very entertaining.
> 
> I have requested some guidance to see if warnings from other members are enough to let them stay up.


Ok..i always like to talk with polite people even if we disagree...i think that the conversation is more interesting when you disagree with someone,..haha... and it is always a chance to learn something.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's a compromise.  I'll remove vids that are just downright dangerous for anybody to try to duplicate.  I appreciate your attitude, and as I said, you have an entertaining style.  My concern is for the safety of the uninformed and inexperienced.

----------


## Sp guns

> Here's a compromise.  I'll remove vids that are just downright dangerous for anybody to try to duplicate.  I appreciate your attitude, and as I said, you have an entertaining style.  My concern is for the safety of the uninformed and inexperienced.


Ok my friend..!

----------


## Sp guns

I built a new target with my father and i am trying to shoot it at 200 m..!!


https://youtu.be/lt-oVpXAACE

----------


## Sp guns

Potassium pellets..!!


https://youtu.be/D6iX5Bgl6_w

----------


## kyratshooter

Potassium in its metallic state is not something most folks play with.

_Precautions[edit]

File:Potassium water 20.theora.ogv
Play media

 A reaction of potassium metal with water. Hydrogen is produced, and with potassium vapor, burns with a pink or lilac flame. Strongly alkaline potassium hydroxide is formed in solution.
Potassium metal reacts violently with water producing potassium hydroxide (KOH) and hydrogen gas.
2 K (s) + 2  H2O (l) → 2 KOH (aq) + H
 2↑ (g)
This reaction is exothermic and releases enough heat to ignite the resulting hydrogen in the presence of oxygen, possibly explosively splashing onlookers with potassium hydroxide, which is a strong alkali that destroys living tissue and causes skin burns. Finely grated potassium ignites in air at room temperature. The bulk metal ignites in air if heated. Because its density is 0.89 g/cm3, burning potassium floats in water that exposes it to atmospheric oxygen. Many common fire extinguishing agents, including water, either are ineffective or make a potassium fire worse. Nitrogen, argon, sodium chloride (table salt), sodium carbonate (soda ash), and silicon dioxide (sand) are effective if they are dry. Some Class D dry powder extinguishers designed for metal fires are also effective. These agents deprive the fire of oxygen and cool the potassium metal.[104]

Potassium reacts violently with halogens and detonates in the presence of bromine. It also reacts explosively with sulfuric acid. During combustion, potassium forms peroxides and superoxides. These peroxides may react violently with organic compounds such as oils. Both peroxides and superoxides may react explosively with metallic potassium.[105]

Because potassium reacts with water vapor in the air, it is usually stored under anhydrous mineral oil or kerosene. Unlike lithium and sodium, however, potassium should not be stored under oil for longer than 6 months, unless in an inert (oxygen free) atmosphere, or under vacuum. After prolonged storage in air dangerous shock-sensitive peroxides can form on the metal and under the lid of the container, and can detonate upon opening.[106]

Because of the highly reactive nature of potassium metal, it must be handled with great care, with full skin and eye protection and preferably an explosion-resistant barrier between the user and the metal. Ingestion of large amounts of potassium compounds can lead to hyperkalemia strongly influencing the cardiovascular system.[107][108] Potassium chloride is used in the United States for lethal injection executions.[107]_

----------


## Sp guns

> Potassium in its metallic state is not something most folks play with.
> 
> _Precautions[edit]
> 
> File:Potassium water 20.theora.ogv
> Play media
> 
>  A reaction of potassium metal with water. Hydrogen is produced, and with potassium vapor, burns with a pink or lilac flame. Strongly alkaline potassium hydroxide is formed in solution.
> Potassium metal reacts violently with water producing potassium hydroxide (KOH) and hydrogen gas.
> ...


Hi.!! Have you any idea what i did wrong..?? Thank you.!!

----------


## Rick

I am going back to some old chemistry classes but potassium is lighter than water so it floats. Since it floats, it is able to take advantage of the oxygen in the air, coupled with the hydrogen that it creates in water and ignites. Since the pellet is heavier than the potassium it sinks to the bottom and the potassium does not have access to free oxygen. I think you demonstrated it when you picked the small piece of potassium out of the pellet and dropped it in the spilled water. Immersed in water it could not ignite. Released into the spilled water it did have access to oxygen and ignited. 
*
HIGHLY DANGEROUS STUFF!!!!!            NOT SUITABLE FOR KIDS.*

----------


## Sp guns

> I am going back to some old chemistry classes but potassium is lighter than water so it floats. Since it floats, it is able to take advantage of the oxygen in the air, coupled with the hydrogen that it creates in water and ignites. Since the pellet is heavier than the potassium it sinks to the bottom and the potassium does not have access to free oxygen. I think you demonstrated it when you picked the small piece of potassium out of the pellet and dropped it in the spilled water. Immersed in water it could not ignite. Released into the spilled water it did have access to oxygen and ignited. 
> *
> HIGHLY DANGEROUS STUFF!!!!!            NOT SUITABLE FOR KIDS.*


Heyyyyyy you are good at chemistry..!! Thank you.!!

----------


## Sp guns

If you wear some pieces of plexiglass that makes you bulletproof..??

----------


## Sp guns

Trick shot with a fx indy bullpup..!!

----------


## Rick

That's some pretty fancy shooting.

----------


## Sp guns

> That's some pretty fancy shooting.


Thank you my friend..!!

----------


## WalkingTree

Darn it. I was working on my Plexiglas body armor. Was almost finished. But now I see that I been wasting my time. Arg.

----------


## Sp guns

> Darn it. I was working on my Plexiglas body armor. Was almost finished. But now I see that I been wasting my time. Arg.


Hahahahahahahahahaha...!!!

----------


## Sp guns

Can a refrigerator protect you from a shotgun..??

----------


## Sp guns

Can you hunt pigs with a 25 cal pcp airgun..??

----------


## Rick

I just threw up in my mouth a little.

----------


## Sp guns

> I just threw up in my mouth a little.


Hahahaha...i am sorry about that..!!!

----------


## Sp guns

Homemade explosive targets..!!

----------


## Rick

I think you just invented a new way to start a campfire.

----------


## Sp guns

Hahahahaha..I didn't think that..!! You are right..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Shooting a bike helmet..!!

----------


## kyratshooter

The only surprise here is that you hit the helmet at 100m!

What do we carry away from this video?

In this day of helmets and body armor if you are armed with a pellet rifle or a .410 avoid head shots and body shots, go for groin shots!

----------


## Sp guns

> The only surprise here is that you hit the helmet at 100m!
> 
> What do we carry away from this video?
> 
> In this day of helmets and body armor if you are armed with a pellet rifle or a .410 avoid head shots and body shots, go for groin shots!


Hi.!! It was interesting to see what kind of damge the two guns could do..!! Thank you..!!

----------


## hunter63

Sp....just a thought....
Have you designated some one,...... to stop by all the forums and You tube places,.... and let the world know, when(not if) something went wrong or bad happened?...... and you aren't here to tell us what happened? 

Just saying......

----------


## Sp guns

> Sp....just a thought....
> Have you designated some one,...... to stop by all the forums and You tube places,.... and let the world know, when(not if) something went wrong or bad happened?...... and you aren't here to tell us what happened? 
> 
> Just saying......


Hi..!, sorry I dont speak English very well and I don't understand what you are saying...can you tell me again.?

----------


## hunter63

Just in case something goes wrong while you are experimenting with shooting up all this stuff.....and something goes wrong....... and you can't post to let us know what happened to you...........You need a friend to post what happened. so we all know.

----------


## Sp guns

> Just in case something goes wrong while you are experimenting with shooting up all this stuff.....and something goes wrong....... and you can't post to let us know what happened to you...........You need a friend to post what happened. so we all know.



Aaaa no I understand..!! It is ok i will be ok..!! Thank you.!!

----------


## Rick

King Henry VIII forgot to put his visor down too! Nice shooting. I probably would not have hit it at 100M.

----------


## Sp guns

> King Henry VIII forgot to put his visor down too! Nice shooting. I probably would not have hit it at 100M.


Thank you my friend..!!

----------


## edr730

You are not "politically correct" with firearms as people try to be here in the U.S. You are funny and interesting. Good videos. I was very interested in how you killed the super zombie. Especially the second tap (made sure he was dead a second time). I took notes (wrote stuff down) on the zombie kill. Thanks, I feel I am more ready for the zombie apocalypse. haha

----------


## Sp guns

> You are not "politically correct" with firearms as people try to be here in the U.S. You are funny and interesting. Good videos. I was very interested in how you killed the super zombie. Especially the second tap (made sure he was dead a second time). I took notes (wrote stuff down) on the zombie kill. Thanks, I feel I am more ready for the zombie apocalypse. haha


Hahahaha...i am happy that i help you for the zompie apocalypse..!! Thank you very much and nice to meet you...!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sp guns

What accurasy can you have with a saiga 410..??

----------


## crashdive123

Are you using those two houses as your back stop?  Seriously......what are those buildings behind your target?

----------


## Sp guns

> Are you using those two houses as your back stop?  Seriously......what are those buildings behind your target?


Hi.!! It is a old church outside of my village, nobody goes there anymore..!!

----------


## crashdive123

Still............does not look like a safe range.

----------


## Sp guns

> Still............does not look like a safe range.


Hey I didn't know that you have YouTube channel too..!! I subscribe..!! If you knew how it is there that i am shooting you would say that it is safe too..!! You must take the car to go there...i can see the road from there that i am, from the ancle that i am shooting the slugs always hit the ground and the church is at 400m away...there is no problem..thank you.!!

----------


## Sp guns

Homemade bulletproof vest..!!

----------


## Rick

I think you need a couple more layers of tape if you want that vest to be really bullet proof. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sp guns

> I think you need a couple more layers of tape if you want that vest to be really bullet proof. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Hahaha ,thank you ..!! I will try again..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Trick shot..!! Ricochet at water..!!

----------


## Rick

I am glad you took the baby out of the bath tub before the experiment! Nice shooting.

----------


## Sp guns

> I am glad you took the baby out of the bath tub before the experiment! Nice shooting.


I want the baby in.!! But my grandmother came ant took it away..!! Hahaha...thank you..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Can water balloons stop bullets..??

----------


## kyratshooter

I once did the same experiment.

Only I used milk jugs filled with water.

And a .357 with 158gn JHP hand loads.

I think I remember the bullet going through 5 milk jugs and leaving a trail of shredded plastic, but it was 40 years ago, and it could have been 6 jugs.

----------


## Sp guns

> I once did the same experiment.
> 
> Only I used milk jugs filled with water.
> 
> And a .357 with 158gn JHP hand loads.
> 
> I think I remember the bullet going through 5 milk jugs and leaving a trail of shredded plastic, but it was 40 years ago, and it could have been 6 jugs.


The water have amazing stoping power..!!

----------


## crashdive123

I remember watching this test a while back.

----------


## Sp guns

> I remember watching this test a while back.


Ohhh this is great video..!!

----------


## Rick

I'm investing in orange balloons. Obviously, they are better than a plexiglass bulletproof vest!

----------


## kyratshooter

Yes and I am thinking about re-evaluating my defense preps, ditching the sand bags and plate metal, and investing in balloons and empty milk jugs.

----------


## Sp guns

> I'm investing in orange balloons. Obviously, they are better than a plexiglass bulletproof vest!


Hahahaha...obviously..!!

----------


## Sp guns

> Yes and I am thinking about re-evaluating my defense preps, ditching the sand bags and plate metal, and investing in balloons and empty milk jugs.


With that you can can sleep safe..!!! Hahaha...

----------


## edr730

Back in the day..... my mother did many exibition shoots with her bow  against local sheriffs with their pistols etc. She was the best woman field archer in the world at that time so of course she never lost. One of the things that always amazed me after she shot out the candles etc was that her bow could penitrate so much deeper in the sand bags than any pistols that anyone shot at the events. I never understood how that was possible.

----------


## WalkingTree

> her bow could penitrate so much deeper in the sand bags than any pistols that anyone shot at the events. I never understood how that was possible


Being hard to understand only comes from that assumption that we're prone to that something like a gun has more power across the board than something like a bow. It seems counter intuitive that a pointed stick propelled by a string under tension can do more than a bullet in certain circumstances...that something "more advanced" like a gun, that uses a little chemical explosion for it's energy, doesn't automatically out-do something like a bow and arrow. When we throw away certain assumptions, we sometimes understand things better.

I was always fascinated by this my own self. It's also a trip that a few water balloons can stop a bullet...but again, it's only because of an assumption about bullets and guns. Makes you think - in movies when someone's underwater and people are shooting at them, being a couple feet under they're relatively safe at least from lethality or even major injury. And the bullets wouldn't wiz as deep as they do sometimes in the movies. In slow-mo in the vid above, you can see the rubber of the balloon stopping the bullet cause so much of it's energy was stolen.

----------


## Rick

I don't know, edr, but would suspect penetration in sand was the bullet flattening out vs the arrow not flattening. Just my guess.

----------


## edr730

Well Rick. I know you're right. I got no plans of being Rambo with a bow and would much rather have a pistol. It was just one of those things that impressed me as a kid.

----------


## Sp guns

Potassium pellets win..!!

----------


## jim Glass

Seriously SP Guns, I would like to see some experiments on  Ricochet.   I would like to know how far a bullet would travel and at what speed after striking the ground at various angles.    I would like to know the angle the bullet penetrates the soil rather than bounce and become airborn again.   The ground would be short grass or wet dirt or mud.   I'll use this information for wild hog hunting in Florida.   For example, if I'm in a tree stand and fire a rifle 12 feet off the ground, at what distance away from the treestand would the bullet enter the soil and remain there.    At what distance or angle would the bullet Ricochet  but only travel a short distance.  Lots of variables enter into this, bullet nose, soil density and speed of bullet etc.   Jim

----------


## Sp guns

> Seriously SP Guns, I would like to see some experiments on  Ricochet.   I would like to know how far a bullet would travel and at what speed after striking the ground at various angles.    I would like to know the angle the bullet penetrates the soil rather than bounce and become airborn again.   The ground would be short grass or wet dirt or mud.   I'll use this information for wild hog hunting in Florida.   For example, if I'm in a tree stand and fire a rifle 12 feet off the ground, at what distance away from the treestand would the bullet enter the soil and remain there.    At what distance or angle would the bullet Ricochet  but only travel a short distance.  Lots of variables enter into this, bullet nose, soil density and speed of bullet etc.   Jim


Hello Jim..!! Unfortunately I don't have chronograph..i could do a lot of experiments with that..but thank you anyway for your idea..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Split a bullet in half with a knife..!!

----------


## Rick

Oh my God. That was a perfect split. Perfect split! Nice shooting. 

This just begs the question...what is the perfect survival knife for splitting bullets?

----------


## Sp guns

> Oh my God. That was a perfect split. Perfect split! Nice shooting. 
> 
> This just begs the question...what is the perfect survival knife for splitting bullets?


Hahahaha...mine..!! Thank you..!!

----------


## crashdive123

Nice shooting.  I still question your back drop.  The people in the house may not be amused.

----------


## Sp guns

> Nice shooting.  I still question your back drop.  The people in the house may not be amused.


Thank you my friend..!! Don't worry is not a house, it is a church and everything is under control..!! Thanks again..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Shoot out candles with a airgun..!!

----------


## Rick

That was pretty good shooting. Now you need to try the whole birthday cake!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sp guns

> That was pretty good shooting. Now you need to try the whole birthday cake!!!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Hahahaha...give me 2 hours and i can do it..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun go through a tire..??

----------


## Rick

We were so afraid the pellet would bounce off the tire and strike you in the eye. But!!!! You are now wearing safety glasses so there would be no injury. Yeah! Good vid.

----------


## Sp guns

> We were so afraid the pellet would bounce off the tire and strike you in the eye. But!!!! You are now wearing safety glasses so there would be no injury. Yeah! Good vid.


Hahahaha...yes i am safe now..!!!! Thank you my friend..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Pillow silencer..!! It works..??

----------


## Rick

I am going to suggest that the way you tied the pillow on may have reduced the loft in the pillow so there was nothing to absorb the sound. Try it again with the pillow on a table and fluff it up so it has plenty of space to absorb the sound. I would think the meter would register lower then.

----------


## Sp guns

> I am going to suggest that the way you tied the pillow on may have reduced the loft in the pillow so there was nothing to absorb the sound. Try it again with the pillow on a table and fluff it up so it has plenty of space to absorb the sound. I would think the meter would register lower then.


Thank you  my friend..!! And for your idea too..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Homemade bulletproof vest that can stop a 12g slug..!!

----------


## Rick

First, I love the ninja cat of death. Way cool. Second, if you make 100 of those you could tape them around your car and have an armored car. No girl friend but an armored car. Pretty cool vid!

----------


## Sp guns

> First, I love the ninja cat of death. Way cool. Second, if you make 100 of those you could tape them around your car and have an armored car. No girl friend but an armored car. Pretty cool vid!


Hahahahaha...!! Thank you so much my friend..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Wooden pellets..!! No leathal pellets..!!

----------


## Rick

You might find it interesting that the Japanese used wooden bullets for a short time during WWII.

----------


## Sp guns

> You might find it interesting that the Japanese used wooden bullets for a short time during WWII.


Really..?? Thank you my friend.! I didn't know that..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Can you play tennis with a shotgun..??

----------


## Rick

This opens the door to all sorts of new sports and games. Tag with shotgun. Football with shotgun. scuba diving with shotgun. The list is endless!!

----------


## kyratshooter

already available, and you don't even have to leave the sofa.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gl11H4AZuo

----------


## Sp guns

> This opens the door to all sorts of new sports and games. Tag with shotgun. Football with shotgun. scuba diving with shotgun. The list is endless!!


Hahaha...yes my friend..!! Thank you..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a windshield..??

----------


## Sp guns

Can you save your hanging friend with a shotgun..??

----------


## Rick

I missed the windshield test for some reason. There was a blue car on the road with a perfectly good windshield you could have used. 

The hanging friend video clearly demonstrates the need to pattern your shotgun before you go to any hanging involving your friends. Just so you know how close to stand. (Nice shooting with the slug!!)

----------


## Sp guns

> I missed the windshield test for some reason. There was a blue car on the road with a perfectly good windshield you could have used. 
> 
> The hanging friend video clearly demonstrates the need to pattern your shotgun before you go to any hanging involving your friends. Just so you know how close to stand. (Nice shooting with the slug!!)


Hahaha...thank you so much my friend..!!

----------


## WalkingTree

Shotgun tennis...I thought that you and a friend were going to keep a tennis ball airborne and volley it back and forth with shotguns.  :Lol:

----------


## Sp guns

> Shotgun tennis...I thought that you and a friend were going to keep a tennis ball airborne and volley it back and forth with shotguns.


That was the idea..! But none of my friends wanted to play with me..!! Hahahahaha...thank you my friend..!

----------


## WalkingTree

...probably are afraid of someone going for it when it gets too low. Will go from a two person game to a one person game.

----------


## Sp guns

Shooting butane canisters..!!

----------


## Rick

And in other news, Greece was completely incinerated today. Eye witness sightings from Albania and Bulgaria said the same thing. "It just went poof and it was gone."

----------


## Sp guns

> And in other news, Greece was completely incinerated today. Eye witness sightings from Albania and Bulgaria said the same thing. "It just went poof and it was gone."


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!! You made laugh..!!

----------


## WalkingTree

hahaha...me too.

sp guns...dude, you be crazy. In a fun way.

----------


## Sp guns

> hahaha...me too.
> 
> sp guns...dude, you be crazy. In a fun way.


Hello my friend..!! Thank you very much...I really enjoy make these videos..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Bottle silencer..!! It works..??

----------


## kyratshooter

SP this is one of the times when the language is not matching up Greek to English.

Silence is an absence of sound.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/silence

A reduction of 15 decibels from 85 to 70 is not silence, it is a reduction from loud to not as loud, like the dofference between a chain saw and a weed eater.

It is still enough difference to get one 10 years in a Federal Prison here in the States if one does not have the proper license.

It would have also been nice to have a "control" involved in this experiment.  What does the untouched shotgun register on the decibel meter?  

We know what a bad silencer does and we know what a slightly not so bad silencer does, we do not know what the actual improvement from the unmodified gun was.

You also have the sonic boom to deal with.  The only thing you can do about that is reduce the speed of the slug.

----------


## Sp guns

> SP this is one of the times when the language is not matching up Greek to English.
> 
> Silence is an absence of sound.
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/silence
> 
> A reduction of 15 decibels from 85 to 70 is not silence, it is a reduction from loud to not as loud, like the dofference between a chain saw and a weed eater.
> 
> It is still enough difference to get one 10 years in a Federal Prison here in the States if one does not have the proper license.
> ...


Hello..!! If the slug was subsonic that would be very quite...thank you my friend for the ideas too..!!

----------


## kyratshooter

SP, do you reload your own shells?

It is something you should look into.  Lots of experiments to do there.  Lots of improvements to the .410 ammo working on projectiles, pattern density and dispersion.

----------


## Sp guns

> SP, do you reload your own shells?
> 
> It is something you should look into.  Lots of experiments to do there.  Lots of improvements to the .410 ammo working on projectiles, pattern density and dispersion.


No i am not..i will do it someday...you are right you can do a lot of experiments like that...!

----------


## kyratshooter

Do you have the rifled choke tube on that .410?

----------


## Sp guns

> Do you have the rifled choke tube on that .410?


Yes i have the paradox choke...

----------


## Rick

I thought it was incredibly silent then realized I had the sound turned off. You have to put the other guy on screen. You can't just have four arms and hands and not give him some air time!

----------


## Sp guns

> I thought it was incredibly silent then realized I had the sound turned off. You have to put the other guy on screen. You can't just have four arms and hands and not give him some air time!


Hahahaha..he is my father and he don't like a lot to be at YouTube...

----------


## Rick

Well cudos to SpDad for helping out.

----------


## Sp guns

> Well cudos to SpDad for helping out.


Hahahahaha...thanks..!

----------


## WalkingTree

sp guns Είναι τρελή διασκέδαση σαν τρελός άνθρωπος oh κόλαση δούμε μπορώ να μιλήσω ελληνικά, αλλά δεν είναι πραγματικά

----------


## Sp guns

> sp guns Είναι τρελή διασκέδαση σαν τρελός άνθρωπος oh κόλαση δούμε μπορώ να μιλήσω ελληνικά, αλλά δεν είναι πραγματικά


Hahahahahaha...you speak Greek..!! Thank you my friend..!!!

----------


## Rick

It's Greek to me.

----------


## hunter63

Hummmm, I don't have those key on the key board?

----------


## hunter63

How about....
"It's crazy fun like crazy man oh he!! I see I can speak Greek, but not really"?

----------


## kyratshooter

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Translate

----------


## hunter63

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Translate


Shuuuuush.....LOL

----------


## WalkingTree

I didn't use google translate. I swear. Nuh-uh. Did not did not did not. Nope.

----------


## Sp guns

> I didn't use google translate. I swear. Nuh-uh. Did not did not did not. Nope.


Hahahaha...i believe you..!!!

----------


## Wildthang

Anybody speak Sackahokie indian around here?

----------


## Rick

The Sackahokie Indians do.

----------


## kyratshooter

I can't even speak to one hokie Indian, much less a whole sack-a-hokie Indians

----------


## Sp guns

Blowgun fun..!!

----------


## madmax

Sp guns. Thank you for sooooo much entertainment.

----------


## Sp guns

> Sp guns. Thank you for sooooo much entertainment.


Hellooooooooo my friend..!! Thank you sooooooo much..!!

----------


## Rick

You just do this for all the cool gear don't you? I must say I was a bit disappointed. I just knew somewhere in the video some poor old woman was going to get shot in the bum. Anyway, you do a great job with the editing. I do enjoy the vids.

----------


## Sp guns

> You just do this for all the cool gear don't you? I must say I was a bit disappointed. I just knew somewhere in the video some poor old woman was going to get shot in the bum. Anyway, you do a great job with the editing. I do enjoy the vids.


Hahahah...my grandmother was sleeping..!! Thank you again..!!

----------


## WalkingTree

> Hahahah...my grandmother was sleeping..!! Thank you again..!!


Ok, um, that's just not right. Too funny.

At this point I think that spguns should be some kind of celebrity or something. Get on America's Got Talent or something. That would be a hoot.

Ever think of running for some political office?

----------


## Sp guns

> Ok, um, that's just not right. Too funny.
> 
> At this point I think that spguns should be some kind of celebrity or something. Get on America's Got Talent or something. That would be a hoot.
> 
> Ever think of running for some political office?


Hahahaha...! No I don't like to be a politician...! Thank you.!

----------


## Sp guns

Wil an axe split a 12g slug in half..??

----------


## Rick

Yeah for SP Dad!!!!!  Poor Axe.

----------


## Sp guns

> Yeah for SP Dad!!!!!  Poor Axe.


Hahahahaha..!! Thank you..!

----------


## Sp guns

Can you unlock a car with a shotgun..??



https://youtu.be/Kl8pzIViaRQ

----------


## kyratshooter

How do yo unlock a car with a shotgun???

You break out that little rear quarter panel window with the butt of the shotgun, reach in and pop the lock!

That costs you only a few euros for a new window rather than replacing a door!

The one on the driver's side rear works best and does not cause as much problem for the couple of days that you have to drive with duck tape over the window.

And you are not going to get pulled over by the police to explain the buckshot and slug holes in the door.

And since you did not get into the vehicle anyway, you are still going to have to break glass somewhere.

----------


## Sp guns

> How do yo unlock a car with a shotgun???
> 
> You break out that little rear quarter panel window with the butt of the shotgun, reach in and pop the lock!
> 
> That costs you only a few euros for a new window rather than replacing a door!
> 
> The one on the driver's side rear works best and does not cause as much problem for the couple of days that you have to drive with duck tape over the window.
> 
> And you are not going to get pulled over by the police to explain the buckshot and slug holes in the door.
> ...


Whats the fun to that..? Thank you..!!

----------


## tatgram

This was interesting.

----------


## Sp guns

This was interesting.[/QUOTE]

Yes this is a great video..!

----------


## kyratshooter

Hey SP, what kind of shotgun are you using?

Is it one of the Turkish products that has become popular?

----------


## Sp guns

> Hey SP, what kind of shotgun are you using?
> 
> Is it one of the Turkish products that has become popular?


No,the 12g is a remington and the 410 is a saiga...

----------


## Rick

Nothing a little body work won't fix!

----------


## kyratshooter

If I told all the tales I have experienced that involved repair of firearms damage to auto bodies, from both inside and outside, I would be labeled a lair extraordinair and banned to the sections of the forum reserved for such.

I stay pretty close to that situation anyway.

----------


## hunter63

Maybe wear safety glasses?

Have to admit have never shot in to a car....shot out of a few.....and just because you have a clear scope....doesn't mean the barrel clears that mirror.....
Just saying.

----------


## Rick

Now that there is funny. 

"What happened to your mirror?"
"Took it off."
"Why?"
"Ain't nothing important behind me."

----------


## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a car window..??

----------


## kyratshooter

I thought we did that one already???

Yep we did! 

Post 129.

----------


## Sp guns

> I thought we did that one already???
> 
> Yep we did! 
> 
> Post 129.


No my friend...it was a windshield...no the window...

----------


## Rick

I backed up from my computer because I didn't want safety glass all over me. It takes surprising little energy to punch a side window.

----------


## Sp guns

> I backed up from my computer because I didn't want safety glass all over me. It takes surprising little energy to punch a side window.


Hahaha...good thinking..!! Thank you..!!

----------


## WalkingTree

Forget the air gun pellet...the rifle butt should do fine.

----------


## Sp guns

Backstage mistakes..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Can flint pellets start a fire..??

----------


## Sp guns

Oil filter silencer..!! It works..??

----------


## kyratshooter

SP, buy using high speed slugs you are defeating the abilities of the silencer by creating a sonic shock wave and excess gas.

If you find a slug load that is less than the speed of sound you will probably cut you decibel level in half.

A sub sonic .22lr round from an oil filter that size sounds like a rabbit fart.

A sub sonic 158 gn .38spl/9mm is about like an air rifle.

At least that is what they tell me, I would not know personally since I would never experiment with such things here in the States for various reasons.

I saw it on Youtube!  Yea, that's where I saw it!

----------


## Sp guns

> SP, buy using high speed slugs you are defeating the abilities of the silencer by creating a sonic shock wave and excess gas.
> 
> If you find a slug load that is less than the speed of sound you will probably cut you decibel level in half.
> 
> A sub sonic .22lr round from an oil filter that size sounds like a rabbit fart.
> 
> A sub sonic 158 gn .38spl/9mm is about like an air rifle.
> 
> At least that is what they tell me, I would not know personally since I would never experiment with such things here in the States for various reasons.
> ...


Hello my friend..!! I tried to find some subsonic slugs for my 410 but I couldn't..!! Thank you very much..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Can a pan save your life..??

----------


## Rick

If you come to my house do NOT shoot my cast iron or the battle is on!!

----------


## Sp guns

> If you come to my house do NOT shoot my cast iron or the battle is on!!


Hahahaha...i won't..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a car door..??

----------


## kyratshooter

Have all these people realized who is shooting up their vehicles?

----------


## Sp guns

> Have all these people realized who is shooting up their vehicles?


They are shooting with me..!!

----------


## crashdive123

That works out much better than shooting at you.

----------


## kyratshooter

Give them time....

If SP were ever captured by enemy forces they would never get a confession out of him.  

They would tie his hands behind him and it would be impossible for him to talk !

----------


## Rick

I was not surprised the Lada could not be penetrated. What surprised me is it did not shoot back or inform on you!

----------


## Sp guns

Can a 12g slug bust open a lock..??

----------


## kyratshooter

What brand was the lock that would not open?

also, I want to see a bit of that trailer you are towing with the quad. Give us a short video on that.  It looks interesting but all we can see is the tailgate!

----------


## Sp guns

> What brand was the lock that would not open?
> 
> also, I want to see a bit of that trailer you are towing with the quad. Give us a short video on that.  It looks interesting but all we can see is the tailgate!


Hi my friend..!! I really don't remember the brand..it was gold something..with the trailer we are going for wood...don't know what tailgate is...

----------


## kyratshooter

Ahh, something lost in translation.

The tailgate is the the back of the wagon, trailer or even some cars.  It is the part that swings open or hinges up and down for easy loading.

That little trailer looks like a good piece of kit and hooked to that quad it would haul a good bit of camp gear into the bush.

We Americans have a fondness for trailers since we tend to load our over sized trucks and SUVs until the contents spill over and then we hook a trailer to the back and pack some more!

----------


## Sp guns

> Ahh, something lost in translation.
> 
> The tailgate is the the back of the wagon, trailer or even some cars.  It is the part that swings open or hinges up and down for easy loading.
> 
> That little trailer looks like a good piece of kit and hooked to that quad it would haul a good bit of camp gear into the bush.
> 
> We Americans have a fondness for trailers since we tend to load our over sized trucks and SUVs until the contents spill over and then we hook a trailer to the back and pack some more!


Hahahaha...i understand now...we have it most to take chop woods for the fire..

----------


## Rick

That was an incredible lock. Even the Made in China lock withstood the first shot. Nice job.

----------


## Sp guns

> That was an incredible lock. Even the Made in China lock withstood the first shot. Nice job.


Hi my friend..!! Yes it was veryyyyyy tough lock ..!!! Thank you..!!

----------


## kyratshooter

I need about half dozen of those.  Sure wish you could remember the brand name!

----------


## Sp guns

> I need about half dozen of those.  Sure wish you could remember the brand name!


I didn't remember and check it out, the brand is  golddoor...

----------


## Sp guns

Can bullets ignite gasoline..??

----------


## kyratshooter

You should have combined this one with the one about starting a fire with pellets!

----------


## madmax

Does anybody else want Sp guns to come to the US for a camp out?  We'ld have to be on private property of course.  Public lands couldn't contain him...

----------


## Sp guns

> You should have combined this one with the one about starting a fire with pellets!


You are right about that my friend..i didn't thought it..!!

----------


## Sp guns

> Does anybody else want Sp guns to come to the US for a camp out?  We'ld have to be on private property of course.  Public lands couldn't contain him...


Hahahahahahahahaha..!!! I would love that..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Water balloon silencer..!! It works..??

----------


## Sp guns

Can a lighter save your life..??

----------


## rebel

Y'all see the video where some guy shoots a 50bmg and the ricochet takes his hat off?

----------


## Sp guns

> Y'all see the video where some guy shoots a 50bmg and the ricochet takes his hat off?


I think yes my friend..!

----------


## Sp guns

Tree vs slugs..!! Who wins..??

----------


## Rick

The reason you didn't hit the same holes is because the tree moved. I'm going out tomorrow and cut some trees to use as a vest.

----------


## Sp guns

> The reason you didn't hit the same holes is because the tree moved. I'm going out tomorrow and cut some trees to use as a vest.


Good thinking..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Airgun bullets..!! Worth it..??

----------


## Shady Slim

> Airgun bullets..!! Worth it..??


Hello my Sp guns friend . . .  This is a new forum that I joined and I was glad to see you post here. Since today is Friday, I see that you have a new video. Great! I would have never thought that an air gun could pack so much punch. Since the slug had no problem going through a 1.5 centimeter piece of wood, it would also create potentially lethal damage to people, rats, and others. 

Air rifles have been around for a while. The great explorers, Lewis and Clark had an air rifle with them on their journey west between 1804 and 1806. I was not used to dispatch bears nor wild Indians but used as a means to show the power (technology) of white man. 

In America, we have our beloved Second Amendment which grants us the right to bare arms. But I can see that in countries such as yours where only shotguns are allowed in the hands of citizens, air rifles would make a great alternative to the many uses we have for our .22 caliber pistols and rifles. 

That air rifle of yours looks like a precision piece of equipment. Perhaps one day you can tell us more about it. I still am in love with your .410 shotgun. I am still looking for some videos that you could produce. As usual, take care my friend and stay safe.

----------


## alaskabushman

My mom bought a Quackenbush air rifle in .45 a couple years ago. Dang, what an awesome and quality gun! With a full charge you get 3-4 full power shots, or a dozen low powered shots. At full power its nipping at the heels of the .45-70. It takes a bit getting used to the forward recoil.

Great expansion on the Grizzly pellet.

----------


## Sp guns

> Hello my Sp guns friend . . .  This is a new forum that I joined and I was glad to see you post here. Since today is Friday, I see that you have a new video. Great! I would have never thought that an air gun could pack so much punch. Since the slug had no problem going through a 1.5 centimeter piece of wood, it would also create potentially lethal damage to people, rats, and others. 
> 
> Air rifles have been around for a while. The great explorers, Lewis and Clark had an air rifle with them on their journey west between 1804 and 1806. I was not used to dispatch bears nor wild Indians but used as a means to show the power (technology) of white man. 
> 
> In America, we have our beloved Second Amendment which grants us the right to bare arms. But I can see that in countries such as yours where only shotguns are allowed in the hands of citizens, air rifles would make a great alternative to the many uses we have for our .22 caliber pistols and rifles. 
> 
> That air rifle of yours looks like a precision piece of equipment. Perhaps one day you can tell us more about it. I still am in love with your .410 shotgun. I am still looking for some videos that you could produce. As usual, take care my friend and stay safe.


Hello my friend..!! That fx airguns are soooo accurate..!! I love my saiga 410 too..!! Hahahaha..! I have a lot of videos with my airgun that you can see...thank you very much ..!!!

----------


## Sp guns

> My mom bought a Quackenbush air rifle in .45 a couple years ago. Dang, what an awesome and quality gun! With a full charge you get 3-4 full power shots, or a dozen low powered shots. At full power its nipping at the heels of the .45-70. It takes a bit getting used to the forward recoil.
> 
> Great expansion on the Grizzly pellet.


Airguns are so fun to shoot..!! Thank you my friend..!

----------


## Sp guns

Oil filter silencer vs bottle silencer..!! What is better..??

----------


## Rick

Most excellent....

with cameo appearance by SP Guns Dad!!!!!!!  Join the SP Guns Dad Fan Club today!!!!!

----------


## Shady Slim

> Oil filter silencer vs bottle silencer..!! What is better..??


Happy Friday SP Guns! Here it is the end of the week and you have not disappointed me by giving me another video! Yay!


I love the kitten in the video. I would like to bring him home with me.

----------


## Sp guns

> Most excellent....
> 
> with cameo appearance by SP Guns Dad!!!!!!!  Join the SP Guns Dad Fan Club today!!!!!


Hahahahahahaha..!!!!

----------


## Sp guns

> Happy Friday SP Guns! Here it is the end of the week and you have not disappointed me by giving me another video! Yay!
> 
> 
> I love the kitten in the video. I would like to bring him home with me.


Thank you so much my friend..!!

----------


## kyratshooter

Good work SP.  I really appreciate your use of the decibel meter to show a more precise measurement of the sound reduction.

Now, let me clue you in on a couple of things.  

First, if you use a little hot glue on those reloaded shells they will be more stable to handle.  Even a little white school glue (we call it Elmers over here) will work.

The other thing is that if you stuff steel wool (you guys may call it iron wool) between the baffles in the coke bottle it will be more efficient.  It will probably take the sound below the oil filter level.

You are already at the point that if you were using a subsonic .22 lr you would have only a whisper of sound.

----------


## Sp guns

> Good work SP.  I really appreciate your use of the decibel meter to show a more precise measurement of the sound reduction.
> 
> Now, let me clue you in on a couple of things.  
> 
> First, if you use a little hot glue on those reloaded shells they will be more stable to handle.  Even a little white school glue (we call it Elmers over here) will work.
> 
> The other thing is that if you stuff steel wool (you guys may call it iron wool) between the baffles in the coke bottle it will be more efficient.  It will probably take the sound below the oil filter level.
> 
> You are already at the point that if you were using a subsonic .22 lr you would have only a whisper of sound.


Thank youfor the ideas my friend..!

----------


## Sp guns



----------


## rebel

Thx for the video. I feel a little better with my Russian groupings.

----------


## kyratshooter

100 meters is usually considered well out of good slug range anyway SP.  

You should try at 50 meters,,,75M ??

I will be range testing a new one in a few days.  

Love range tests!!

----------


## Sp guns

> Thx for the video. I feel a little better with my Russian groupings.


Thank you my friend..!!

----------


## Sp guns

> 100 meters is usually considered well out of good slug range anyway SP.  
> 
> You should try at 50 meters,,,75M ??
> 
> I will be range testing a new one in a few days.  
> 
> Love range tests!!


Hi my friend..!! With the barnaul slugs i can have a diced group...!

----------


## Shady Slim

I loved the video Mr. SP Guns. They are informative as well as entertaining . . . and that is what I like, to be entertained. You are a genuine Rodney Dangerfield (well almost!)

----------


## Sp guns

> I loved the video Mr. SP Guns. They are informative as well as entertaining . . . and that is what I like, to be entertained. You are a genuine Rodney Dangerfield (well almost!)


Thank you very much my friend..!!

----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Shady Slim

Good Job Mr SP Guns!

Now that I have watched your experimental video, I am now going to start carrying a phone in every pocket. I may hang a couple around my neck also. 

Just in case we are over run with ISIS. 

However, I think my .44 Mag Ruger will go through any phone those bastards have. Even my .357 mag would only laugh at a smart phone!. 


Come on ISIS, try to take my smart phone and my Rugers. 


Thanks for the information!

----------


## Sp guns

> Good Job Mr SP Guns!
> 
> Now that I have watched your experimental video, I am now going to start carrying a phone in every pocket. I may hang a couple around my neck also. 
> 
> Just in case we are over run with ISIS. 
> 
> However, I think my .44 Mag Ruger will go through any phone those bastards have. Even my .357 mag would only laugh at a smart phone!. 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for watching my friend..!!

----------


## Rick

Great job!!!!!!! Can you hear me now?

----------


## Sp guns

> Great job!!!!!!! Can you hear me now?


Hahahahaha...!! Yes..!!

----------


## kyratshooter

I just got a new phone today and this new technology is freaking me out.  Big jump from a flip phone!

If I can't get the map app to work I may shoot this one too, but i won't use an air gun.

I wonder what the world record for extreme distance for a hit on a cell phone is?

----------


## Sp guns

> I just got a new phone today and this new technology is freaking me out.  Big jump from a flip phone!
> 
> If I can't get the map app to work I may shoot this one too, but i won't use an air gun.
> 
> I wonder what the world record for extreme distance for a hit on a cell phone is?


Hahahahahahaha..!!!!

----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Rick

Cameo appearance by SP Dad's hands. (I hope you pay him scale). I'll bet that would have worked if they had been made of harder plastic.

----------


## Sp guns

> Cameo appearance by SP Dad's hands. (I hope you pay him scale). I'll bet that would have worked if they had been made of harder plastic.


Hahahaha..!! I agree..!

----------


## Sp guns

Sorry, SP.  Had to delete this one.  Illegal and extremely dangerous on several levels.

----------


## Sp guns

Yukon photon xt night vision scope..!!

----------


## Rick

Most excellent. Great job!!!

----------


## Sp guns

> Most excellent. Great job!!!


Thank you so much my friend..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Rubber buckshots..! It works..??

----------


## crashdive123

They may be "non-lethal" but as you say, they will hurt like heck.

What may be lethal is getting caught sneaking your friends jacket back into his closet.

----------


## Sp guns

> They may be "non-lethal" but as you say, they will hurt like heck.
> 
> What may be lethal is getting caught sneaking your friends jacket back into his closet.


Hahahahahaa..!! Exactly..!

----------


## Rick

Hey! That's my jacket!!!!

(Nice job)

----------


## Sp guns

> Hey! That's my jacket!!!!
> 
> (Nice job)


Hahahaha.! Thank you..!

----------


## Sp guns

12g bang stick..!!

----------


## Rick

Cameo appearance by SP Guns Dad!!!! I'm going to start an SP Guns Dad fan club!

That's pretty cool.

----------


## Sp guns

> Cameo appearance by SP Guns Dad!!!! I'm going to start an SP Guns Dad fan club!
> 
> That's pretty cool.


hahahaha..!! i will tell him that..!! thank you my friend..!!!

----------


## Sp guns

airgun pellets buckshots..!!

----------


## Rick

You should open your own web site with links to youtube. Then you can advertise all you want. You can sign up for advertising with such sites as Google Adsense, Crisp Ads, Adbrite, Sovrn Ads, etc. There are tons of advertisers out there that you can add to a web site. Good Luck. By the way, has Youtube seen what you can do with a gun? Just wondering....

----------


## Sp guns

> You should open your own web site with links to youtube. Then you can advertise all you want. You can sign up for advertising with such sites as Google Adsense, Crisp Ads, Adbrite, Sovrn Ads, etc. There are tons of advertisers out there that you can add to a web site. Good Luck. By the way, has Youtube seen what you can do with a gun? Just wondering....


Hi my friend..! I don't know what are all these that you told me...can you help me a little if you want of course..! Thank you.!

----------


## madmax

uh oh.  Conception of a YouYube star.

----------


## Rick

The companies I listed place advertising on your web site. You collect a set fee each time someone clicks on a link and a fee if someone purchases whatever product they clicked on. It's called affiliate advertising. Here's a link that explains it. 

https://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/makemoney.shtml

----------


## Sp guns

> The companies I listed place advertising on your web site. You collect a set fee each time someone clicks on a link and a fee if someone purchases whatever product they clicked on. It's called affiliate advertising. Here's a link that explains it. 
> 
> https://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/makemoney.shtml


thank you my friend..!

----------


## Sp guns

Chrono the fx indy bullpup 25 cal..!!

----------


## Sp guns

How much energy can kill a pig..?!

----------


## Sp guns

Shooting my cast 410 slugs..!!

----------


## kyratshooter

SP, inconsistent pressure of the wad against the powder charge is giving you variations in velocity and causing some problems.

Also you are using a jacketed bullet as your slug and it might not be getting a good purchase against the rifling in your rifled choke tube due to the thin petals on the wad column. Try some lead slugs.

.410 shotguns usually choke down to .390 and the slugs are 9mm so they will clear a full choke tube, they are bouncing around inside the bore with a difference between the bore walls at 10.5mm, choke at 9.5mm and the slug at 9mm+ wadding.  Then it hits the rifled choke tube at 400mps and strips out of the plastic with not much grab from the rifling at all.   If you could keep the rounds on paper at 75-100m you would probably see the bullets sideways on the paper.

It takes a wad with thick walls to grab the rifling of the Seiga tube.  

Commercial slugs are set up for this but you are using the same type wad as would be used for shot and the petal walls are thin and not taking up all the bore area.

----------


## Sp guns

> SP, inconsistent pressure of the wad against the powder charge is giving you variations in velocity and causing some problems.
> 
> Also you are using a jacketed bullet as your slug and it might not be getting a good purchase against the rifling in your rifled choke tube due to the thin petals on the wad column. Try some lead slugs.
> 
> .410 shotguns usually choke down to .390 and the slugs are 9mm so they will clear a full choke tube, they are bouncing around inside the bore with a difference between the bore walls at 10.5mm, choke at 9.5mm and the slug at 9mm+ wadding.  Then it hits the rifled choke tube at 400mps and strips out of the plastic with not much grab from the rifling at all.   If you could keep the rounds on paper at 75-100m you would probably see the bullets sideways on the paper.
> 
> It takes a wad with thick walls to grab the rifling of the Seiga tube.  
> 
> Commercial slugs are set up for this but you are using the same type wad as would be used for shot and the petal walls are thin and not taking up all the bore area.


Thank you for the information my friend..! I will make more tests..!

----------


## Shady Slim

Mr SP Guns is a good man with great intentions. It is hard for him to understand what we say as even with translators, it looses a lot in the translation. When I write to him, I write in English and in Greek. I hope this is easier for him. I think his English is good but imagine how hard this would be for us trying to talk to someone in Greece all the time. Thank you Rick for showing him where to look for Ad Sense dollars. 

They are only allowed smooth bore firearms (shotguns) in Greece. I think that SP Guns would love to come to America and having some cool Ruger or Smith & Wesson pistols at his disposal. 




Ο κ. SP Guns είναι ένας καλός άνθρωπος με μεγάλες προθέσεις. Είναι δύσκολο για αυτόν να καταλάβει αυτό που λέμε ότι ακόμη και με μεταφραστές, χάνει πολύ στην μετάφραση. Όταν γράφω σε αυτόν, γράφω στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά. Ελπίζω να είναι ευκολότερο γι 'αυτόν. Νομίζω ότι τα Αγγλικά του είναι καλά, αλλά φαντάζομαι πόσο δύσκολο θα ήταν να προσπαθούμε να μιλάμε σε κάποιον στην Ελλάδα όλη την ώρα. Σας ευχαριστούμε που τον έδειξε από πού να ψάξει για δολάρια Ad Sense.

Επιτρέπονται μόνο ομαλά πυροβόλα όπλα (κυνηγετικά όπλα) στην Ελλάδα. Νομίζω ότι τα SP Guns θα ήθελαν να έρθουν στην Αμερική και να έχουν μερικά δροσερά πιστόλια Ruger ή Smith & Wesson στη διάθεσή του.



O k. SP Guns eínai énas kalós ánthropos me megáles prothéseis. Eínai dýskolo gia aftón na katalávei aftó pou léme óti akómi kai me metafrastés, chánei polý stin metáfrasi. Ótan gráfo se aftón, gráfo sta angliká kai sta elliniká. Elpízo na eínai efkolótero gi 'aftón. Nomízo óti ta Angliká tou eínai kalá, allá fantázomai póso dýskolo tha ítan na prospathoúme na miláme se kápoion stin Elláda óli tin óra. Sas efcharistoúme pou ton édeixe apó poú na psáxei gia dolária Ad Sense.

Epitrépontai móno omalá pyrovóla ópla (kynigetiká ópla) stin Elláda. Nomízo óti ta SP Guns tha íthelan na érthoun stin Amerikí kai na échoun meriká droserá pistólia Ruger í Smith & Wesson sti diáthesí tou.

----------


## Sp guns

> Mr SP Guns is a good man with great intentions. It is hard for him to understand what we say as even with translators, it looses a lot in the translation. When I write to him, I write in English and in Greek. I hope this is easier for him. I think his English is good but imagine how hard this would be for us trying to talk to someone in Greece all the time. Thank you Rick for showing him where to look for Ad Sense dollars. 
> 
> They are only allowed smooth bore firearms (shotguns) in Greece. I think that SP Guns would love to come to America and having some cool Ruger or Smith & Wesson pistols at his disposal. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ο κ. SP Guns είναι ένας καλός άνθρωπος με μεγάλες προθέσεις. Είναι δύσκολο για αυτόν να καταλάβει αυτό που λέμε ότι ακόμη και με μεταφραστές, χάνει πολύ στην μετάφραση. Όταν γράφω σε αυτόν, γράφω στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά. Ελπίζω να είναι ευκολότερο γι 'αυτόν. Νομίζω ότι τα Αγγλικά του είναι καλά, αλλά φαντάζομαι πόσο δύσκολο θα ήταν να προσπαθούμε να μιλάμε σε κάποιον στην Ελλάδα όλη την ώρα. Σας ευχαριστούμε που τον έδειξε από πού να ψάξει για δολάρια Ad Sense.
> 
> ...


If i had the money i would be there tomorrow my friend..!! Thank you so much..!!

----------


## Sp guns

homemade rubber slug..!!



http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5o...bber-slugs_fun

----------


## Sp guns

Is water bulletproof..??

----------


## Rick

That's a pretty cool experiment. You are actually firing through more than 30 centimeters of water because you are firing on an angle. This is the same principle as sloped armor. Depending on the angle you fired at you were actually firing through something like 50 or 55 centimeters of water. Well done.

----------


## Sp guns

> That's a pretty cool experiment. You are actually firing through more than 30 centimeters of water because you are firing on an angle. This is the same principle as sloped armor. Depending on the angle you fired at you were actually firing through something like 50 or 55 centimeters of water. Well done.


Thank you my friend..!!!

----------


## kyratshooter

Mythbusters did this one back in 2005. Episode 34.

They used a variety of firearms and finished with the 50BMG.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvSTuLIjRm8

----------


## Sp guns

Make your own subsonic slugs..!!

----------


## Sp guns

how much increased pulses effect accurasy..??

----------


## Shady Slim

> how much increased pulses effect accurasy..??




Mr SP Guns- Great video. I watched it on Facebook and it was not good video. 

I think you would have awesome video if you didn't add footage from previous video because there were problems with original. Adding "other" footage seems to reduce the authenticity of what you want to tell the audience. 

I would also add that shooting from a standing position or a sitting position would really demonstrate a difference in accuracy after raising heart rate (pulse). 

Shooting from a bench rest is not going to show us that there is a big difference. Your grouping was almost 2 inches at 60 yards. That is a long way (One meter is 3 1/4 apprx feet) or 195 feet (65 yards). 

You need to demonstrate a better comparison between at rest and at a higher heartbeat. 

I loved the idea of this video. That is why I am offering my opinion. Thank You !


Ο κ. SP Guns - Μεγάλο βίντεο. Το παρακολούθησα στο Facebook και δεν ήταν καλό βίντεο.

Νομίζω ότι θα έχετε φοβερό βίντεο εάν δεν προσθέσατε βίντεο από το προηγούμενο βίντεο επειδή υπήρχαν προβλήματα με το πρωτότυπο. Η προσθήκη "άλλου" βίντεο φαίνεται να μειώνει την αυθεντικότητα του τι θέλετε να πείτε στο κοινό.

Θα ήθελα επίσης να προσθέσω ότι η λήψη από όρθια θέση ή κάθισμα θα δείξει πραγματικά μια διαφορά στην ακρίβεια μετά την αύξηση του καρδιακού ρυθμού (παλμός).

Η λήψη από ένα πάγκο δεν πρόκειται να μας δείξει ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά. Η ομαδοποίησή σας ήταν σχεδόν 2 ίντσες στα 60 μέτρα. Αυτό είναι πολύ μακριά (ένα μέτρο είναι 3 1/4 apprx πόδια) ή 195 πόδια (65 μέτρα).

Πρέπει να επιδείξετε καλύτερη σύγκριση μεταξύ ηρεμίας και υψηλότερου καρδιακού ρυθμού.

Μου άρεσε πολύ η ιδέα αυτού του βίντεο. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που προτείνω τη γνώμη μου. Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Sp guns

> Mr SP Guns- Great video. I watched it on Facebook and it was not good video. 
> 
> I think you would have awesome video if you didn't add footage from previous video because there were problems with original. Adding "other" footage seems to reduce the authenticity of what you want to tell the audience. 
> 
> I would also add that shooting from a standing position or a sitting position would really demonstrate a difference in accuracy after raising heart rate (pulse). 
> 
> Shooting from a bench rest is not going to show us that there is a big difference. Your grouping was almost 2 inches at 60 yards. That is a long way (One meter is 3 1/4 apprx feet) or 195 feet (65 yards). 
> 
> You need to demonstrate a better comparison between at rest and at a higher heartbeat. 
> ...


Hi my friend..!! Thank you for your ideas..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Are Co2 pistols leathal..??

----------


## Shady Slim

> Are Co2 pistols leathal..??



This is my favorite video you have done. Grandma was great!

----------


## Sp guns

> This is my favorite video you have done. Grandma was great!


Hahahaha thank you my friend..!!

----------


## crashdive123

Grandma was smart.  Funny vid.

----------


## Sp guns

> Grandma was smart.  Funny vid.


Thank you so much my friend..!!

----------

